# Neue Glyphen mit 4.0.3a



## ztryqer (26. November 2010)

Ich hab heute durch alle Arten der Wissensgenerierung neue Glyphen gelernt

Buch der Glyphenbeh.: Verschwinden

Inschriftenforschung Nordend: Nachhallendes Wort

schwache  Inschriftenforschung: Rüstungen

Das sind genau die Glyphen, die bisher als  nicht erlernbar gekennzeichnet waren... bin mal gespannt auf die nächste(n) Forschung(en) 
...
Edit: Stimmt, heute brachte nur noch die schwache Forschung etwas, die prophezeite Treant-Glyphe


----------



## erdbeerkuche (26. November 2010)

schwache Inschriftenforschung : Treant

kannste noch lernen wenn der CD wieder frei ist


----------

